# Any metal fans?



## Wasteland

I myself prefer metal and all the brutality that it brings. My favorite feature of metal would be the technical nature of the guitar and how it provides a sense of heavy terror in the hearts of the listener. Below is a list of some of the bands I listen to:

Children of Bodom
Suffocation
Cannibal Corpse
Dethklok
Nightwish
Zao
Demon Hunter
Rhapsody of Fire
Necrophagist
Testament
Metallica
The Absence

Post your favorites here and what you like about metal.


----------



## Unslap

I like metal because it can make me go nuts, and also go into headbanging spasms in random places.

Favorite metal bands:
Lamb Of God
System of a Down
Korn's first album
Nightwish (yess)
Mudvayne
Underoath
early Drop Dead, Gorgeous

and guess what motherfuckers i think Limp Bizkit is CATCHY!!!


----------



## venusinpisces

For me, the draw would be metaphysical/occult-themed imagery and lyrical content, combined with inhuman sounding vocals. The structural complexity of death metal can also produce intense visual patterning as well as artistic inspiration. Here is one of my all time favorites from Enslaved, a track containing classic piano techniques in its second half.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

I love heavy music. Metal got me out of pop and in to actually listening to music because I could get into its complexities.

Weedeater is at the top of my metal listening list but from there its too hard to pick favorites

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ikLDoO2Yv4A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Eadoin

the number 12 looks like you
the black dahlia murder
iron maiden
3 inches of blood
dragon force
the locust
at the throne of judgment
born of osiris
job for a cowboy

to name a few, some of those are more grind but they're all badass


----------



## sons of vipers

between the buried and me


----------



## plagueship

sludge metal is one of my main musical interests - i also like black metal (mostly the cascadian, pagan kind) and stoner metal - and i like it because it sounds fucking epic, especially when i'm high. i'm not actually that musically educated on the topic of metal in general. here are some band names:

NEUROSIS
buried inside
eyehategod
graves at sea
black sabbath
wolves in the throne room
addaura
altar of plagues
fall of efrafa
drudkh
cult of luna
deadbird

alethes is a metal-folk band i discovered recently that sounds like an acoustic neurosis. plus one of the members is in prison for some eco-anarchist bullshit, so people on this board will probably love that. but seriously they're good! 'folk', broadly speaking is actually sort of my main musical field of interest...

tem eyos ki were this awesome punk band from arkansas who threw in a lot of iron maiden-style riffs along with some creative punk stuff, accordions and what not.


----------



## sons of vipers

not exactly metal... more Metalcore/hardcore punk, but The Chariot are one of my favorite bands


----------



## xbocax

Burzum
light this city
bodom
impaled
MW
ghoul
Belphagor
aaskeria


----------



## plagueship

why did the mods move this from 'music' to 'the wastebin'? and am i a 'd-bag' for asking?


----------



## Wasteland

plagueship said:


> why did the mods move this from 'music' to 'the wastebin'? and am i a 'd-bag' for asking?


 
I am not sure why. I did a forum search before hand to see if there were any threads like it and found none. Maybe the mods just don't like music that crushes their balls, or puts their music to shame.


----------



## xbocax

hahaha


----------



## Matt Derrick

I have no idea why this was moved. I'll ask the other mods and fix it when I get home.


----------



## MrD




----------



## plagueship

Ball crushing


----------



## Wasteland

MrD said:


>


 
I expected this to be the first post after mine.

Anyone going to any metal concerts? I'm planning on going to Mayhem.


----------



## venusinpisces

Wasteland said:


> Suffocation.


Best band listed here so far. Suffocation is as close to perfection as it gets, in terms of both composition and technical proficiency.


----------



## Snipe Junkie

puya anyone?


----------



## plagueship

oh yeah, the other kind of metal i like is "atmospheric" black metal.
you know, fast or slow, droney as fuck is the rule.

i've only been getting into this lately but fortunately there are some good bands rocking this style on the west coast - ash borer, vessel i and fell voices seem like a more stoned, more nihilist take on the 'cascadian black metal' scene. and they're all awesome. i don't really need the pagan stuff anyway.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Plagueship, this is for you. Drone away, my friend. 

[video]http://youtu.be/PGlnhtH3ym0[/video]


----------



## Matt Derrick

i moved this thread back into the music section.


----------



## Dishka8643

Eadoin said:


> the number 12 looks like you
> the black dahlia murder
> iron maiden
> 3 inches of blood
> dragon force
> the locust
> at the throne of judgment
> born of osiris
> job for a cowboy
> 
> to name a few, some of those are more grind but they're all badass



Nice, Born of Osiris is good stuff. 

I've been getting into The Faceless lately. 
[video]http://youtu.be/hZvZWqhGs6k[/video]


----------



## viking

I'm really into viking metal. So much more awesome than generic satanic stuff.


----------



## pigpen

i've been listening to a lot of funeral doom lately, mostly mournful congregation, mostly.


----------



## Tanner

ensiferum, equilibrium, MANOWAR, Dragonforce, Korpikklanni, Turisas, Dio, Rhapsody of Fire, Finntroll. yup i love my power and folk metal


----------



## Alaska

I am both a Trve Kvlt-fucker and a Metalhead. It's possible, don't look at me that way. 

When it comes to (non-black) Metal, I listen to things that either inspire me with a really cheesy metaphor, or something that just makes me want to headbang til I jizz.

Edguy, Angra, Ensiferum, Wintersun, Fueled By Fire, Municipal Waste, Impaled, Frightmare, Sonata Arctica, Rhapsody, StormWarrior, etc. fucking etc.

Fuck yes, Metalz <3


----------



## exstinksean

the new deceased album fucking rules,best death metal album iv heard in years...


----------



## 0ddity

Spawn of Possession
Necrophagist
Obscura
Akercocke
Opeth(Yes, even their later albums)
Meshuggah
Death
Cynic
Pestilence
Bloodbath
-
I could keep going. I fucking love metal. Love listening to it any playing it.


----------



## wheresmyshoe

i like alot of dif music but as far as metal i really like pantera

good stuff, good stuff


----------



## 0ddity

Oh hell yeah. Pantera rules! Dime Bag can rip like crazy on a guitar. Damn shame he was shot.


----------



## wheresmyshoe

very true, pretty sad. it's a shame too, they'd still be showin it off today if he hadn't been shot. oh what could have been...


----------

